# Who thinks tdm is a bad influence???



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

She is such a bad influence on me 

Naughty naughty tdm! :001_tt2:

I want another hamster....

Your making me broody


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Me


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

If we are voting I don't think she is. I think she is blameless.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> If we are voting I don't think she is. I think she is blameless.


hahaha i wonder why you say that????


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

haha i do !!!!!! 

i think she is indenial ! always a sign of a real bad addict ! lol


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh no this is gonna be a landslide defeat, who can I bribe.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> haha i do !!!!!!
> 
> i think she is indenial ! always a sign of a real bad addict ! lol


me too 

Evertime i look at one of your posts Zoe, i get shudders as the word ta*****la jumps out at me hmy: :crying::crying:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> me too
> 
> Evertime i look at one of your posts Zoe, i get shudders as the word ta*****la jumps out at me hmy: :crying::crying:


Oh you mean the "puppy"


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Oh no this is gonna be a landslide defeat, who can I bribe.


If you give me Xander and Fred then i'll stick up for you


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> If you give me Xander and Fred then i'll stick up for you


I will just think about it............................................ thought about it , no deal.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Oh you mean the "puppy"


:crying::crying: yes :cryin::cryin:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I will just think about it............................................ thought about it , no deal.


*sulk*


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> me too
> 
> Evertime i look at one of your posts Zoe, i get shudders as the word ta*****la jumps out at me hmy: :crying::crying:


haha :laugh: i would remove it but then it wouldnt be fair leave her out !

sooooo............. 
sorry its staying lol


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> haha :laugh: i would remove it but then it wouldnt be fair leave her out !
> 
> sooooo.............
> sorry its staying lol


*stamps feet* :cryin::cryin::cryin:

Well at least you dont have a pic of her on your sig


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Well at least you dont have a pic of her on your sig


Please dont get any ideas... lol


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Please dont get any ideas... lol


haha i was actually thinking about it when you said it, but i couldnt be that nasty !


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> haha i was actually thinking about it when you said it, but i couldnt be that nasty !


yay


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Theres a huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge spider on the landing...

Its one of those with a small body and reeeeeaallly long, thin legs...

I dont like it :cryin::cryin:

I think someone should invent something that i can zap them with and they go away in a second


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Theres a huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge spider on the landing...
> 
> Its one of those with a small body and reeeeeaallly long, thin legs...
> 
> ...


They have invented that, its called a shoe.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> They have invented that, its called a shoe.


:yikes: i'm too scared to go near it :crying:

lmao at you


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> They have invented that, its called a shoe.


haha i like it !

its weired i dont mind my tarantula but i hate house spiders. 
although i will pick them up with a glass and paper and throw them outside lol


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> haha i like it !
> 
> its weired i dont mind my tarantula but i hate house spiders.
> although i will pick them up with a glass and paper and throw them outside lol


Come and get it for me then  yes?????


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Come and get it for me then  yes?????


haha nope you can keep it :laugh:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Why don't you add it to your signature and say its a pet?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Why don't you add it to your signature and say its a pet?


hmy: :crying: you really do want me to have nightmares dont ya?? :crying::crying:


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> hmy: :crying: you really do want me to have nightmares dont ya?? :crying::crying:


hahahahaha


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> They have invented that, its called a shoe.


Mine is called Theo the cat. Although he always looks rather bamboozled when they stop moving...not the brightest tool in the tool box is my Theo. I think it may be because I've dropped him on his head a few times hmy:


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

TDM, I will partially stick up for you, because it's not just you who's a bad influence, there are a few but I won't name names, although many of you can probably guess 
but.. you did get Fred, which makes me think I'm not going to make it a month or two to get my hamster.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

TDM is a very bad influence! For shame on you TDM! :001_tt2:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I think I'm being framed lol.


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

TDM your ar really bad influence! 

after seeing pics of fred i now want a hamster again! 

mum won't let me though  she seems to think we have enough with 8 gerbils, 2 lizards and the dogs


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

bexy1989 said:


> TDM your ar really bad influence!
> 
> after seeing pics of fred i now want a hamster again!
> 
> mum won't let me though  she seems to think we have enough with 8 gerbils, 2 lizards and the dogs


Why don't you look after a hamster for Sandra .


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Why don't you look after a hamster for Sandra .


haha i would if i knew who sandra is


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

bexy1989 said:


> haha i would if i knew who sandra is


You do now *nudge nudge wink wink*


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Flissy said:


> You do now *nudge nudge wink wink*


hahaha yeaa  you think she'll give me some ratties, and a degus and a chincilla aswell


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

bexy1989 said:


> hahaha yeaa  you think she'll give me some ratties, and a degus and a chincilla aswell


To look after whilst she's ill, yes


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Sandra is an imaginary pf member, she asks other members to look after her pets for her while she is ill, then once your partner/parents have agreed to you looking after the animal for her she unfortunately dies This is very sad because you then have to keep the pet.


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Sandra is an imaginary pf member, she asks other members to look after her pets for her while she is ill, then once your partner/parents have agreed to you looking after the animal for her she unfortunately dies This is very sad because you then have to keep the pet.


ahahahaha I like this idea ALOT


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

Personally i think she's a very bad influence. She showed pictures of Fred and made me want another hamster even tho my parents wont allow me to have 1







Thinking about it they are away on holiday and arent due back til Sunday so I suppose I could spend my wages tomorrow and just claim it followed me home Or maybe even hide it away in my room. It's not like they come in here very often


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

xgemma86x said:


> Personally i think she's a very bad influence. She showed pictures of Fred and made me want another hamster even tho my parents wont allow me to have 1
> 
> Thinking about it they are away on holiday and arent due back til Sunday so I suppose I could spend my wages tomorrow and just claim it followed me home Or maybe even hide it away in my room. It's not like they come in here very often


I think with all your cages they would get to about 7 then loose count so you should be ok to slip another 1 in .


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I think with all your cages they would get to about 7 then loose count so you should be ok to slip another 1 in .


:blushing:This is true. However im not sure about the amount of spare room we have


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

xgemma86x said:


> :blushing:This is true. However im not sure about the amount of spare room we have


You can stack them


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Well tdm is naughty again...
She told me about a bun near her in [email protected] adoption bit...
And i'm going to get him tomorrow afternoon...
Told you she was a bad influence!!! :001_tt2:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

ooooh its 12 to 1 and not in my favour so I think I am going to have to own up to being a bad influence.:blushing:


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> You can stack them


i have them on shelving units atm so they are kinda stacked hmmm i may well have to find space!!


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

i done that when i lived at my parents house, they let me have 3 mice and when they wernt looking it turned in to over 100 at one point lol then the hamsters came and the chinchilla then a guinea pig and then the degus when i couldnt remember what i had where i moved out lol now im in a smaller room and know what pet i have where but still keep getting more haha


----------

